# How many babies can a Netherland Dwarf nurse>



## RoxxRabbits32

I have a two Netherland Dwarf does that just kindled and one of the does is a first-time mother so she isn't taking care of her babies. She built a nest but isn't feeding them. I was wondering what the max number of babies that a Netherland doe can nurse is. I would like to foster the babies to the experienced doe.


----------



## majorv

I would say 6-7 at the most, and that would be pushing it. Try flipping the doe over to get them to nurse, or put her in your lap and bring a baby up from underneath. She might get the hang of it. How many do the two does have?


----------



## RoxxRabbits32

The first time mother has 3 kits but one is a peanut, and the other doe has 5 healthy kits.


----------



## majorv

Newborns can't go much past 36 hours without feeding. After that they will become to week to suck. If you can't get them to nurse from her then foster them. The peanut probably won't last more than 2-3 days whether it nurses or not. Good luck


----------



## RoxxRabbits32

I recently checked on the kits and they seem to have nursed. They were frantically squeaking and squirming before, but when I checked them now, they were sleeping and their bellies seemed a little rounder. They definitely didn't have ping pong bellies, but it is a start.


----------

